# Delta cap stuck



## lemonade1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am trying to raplace the ball insinde my single handle delta faucet. I tunred off the water and tried to unscrew the metal cap and cannot remove the cap. It is completely stuck. I tapped the outside of it and tried to oil the edges but still no luck. Any suggestions on how to remove cap?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds like it might be frozen from lime and other minerals. You can try wd40 sprayed in thru opening of handle. Maybe CLR , even vinegar maybe. 
Also consider the fact of its age and I would just go buy a new faucet. If you consider the amount of time, aggravation and the disinct possibility that it will probably break anyway.
Jack


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I have had all Delta single-handle faucets in my home since I built it in 1977.
Just drop a washcloth over the cap to keep from marring it and use a pair of channel-locks and it will unscrew counter-clockwise. The threads always will get "corroded" up with minerals, etc. WD-40 helps, but usually the c-locks will do it just fine.
While you have the cap off, make sure that you get the plastic adjusting ring in it loose and working, too.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

I have had only 1 faucet that broke trying to break it loose. Usualy I can get it by soaking it with Misty penatrating lube and a cloth with channel locks like Mike said. Wd 40 is a water displacment good for removing water off your distributer cap if you get it wet :whistling2: I dont think much has changed with the basic Delta faucet since 77' except the handle


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

The spouts LOL LOL the old ones always seemed to fail at the seam :}:}:}:}


----------



## deltachick (Mar 22, 2010)

I've encountered this problem many times with Delta faucets. I have developed a simple and reliable technique for repairing even the most stubborn ones. 

Before beginning, make sure you have a replacement cap. The Danco 88756 cap fits Delta kitchen and lavatory faucets I have encountered. 

Using a Dremel tool with a cut-off wheel, cut a vertical groove into the cap. Be sure to wear eye protection, and I recommend positioning a vacuum cleaner hose near the cut to collect debris. Cut as deeply as possible without cutting into the faucet body. If you do cut into the body, it's usually not a big deal as long as you don't go all the way through. I usually nick the body a little. 

Put a flat blade screwdriver in the groove and twist/pry until the cap breaks along the grove. If it won't break, cut the groove a little deeper and repeat until it breaks. The cap will now unscrew.

Good luck!


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

If it's stuck force it. If it breaks it needed fixing anyway!


----------



## deltachick (Mar 22, 2010)

plumberinlaw said:


> If it's stuck force it. If it breaks it needed fixing anyway!


 Oftentimes, you'll twist the whole faucet loose from the counter or twist the valve body loose from the faucet before the cap comes loose. You'll definitely damage something more expensive than the cap long before the cap breaks from brute force.


----------



## BillS (Aug 16, 2015)

*Removing a stuck Delta faucet cap*

I had success removing a very tightly stuck cap with the following procedure:

1) Get a Delta faucet repair kit at a hardware or home supply store. Note- I have found that the only kits that seal properly are the ones with a solid brass replacement ball. It should have a mirror finish— if it's discolored, clean it with metal polish. Remove the faucet handle by loosening the hex set screw with the wrench in the kit. If you already have a hex key, remove the handle before you buy the kit because there are a couple of different size rods that go into the handle.
2) Tap all around the cap with a hammer.
3) With an old toothbrush, run some white vinegar into the crack under the cap. Let this sit overnight.
4) A vise-grip pliers is best for unscrewing the cap. Pad the jaws with 2 layers of duct tape to protect the cap finish.
5) Unscrew and remove the plastic clamping ring in the top of the cap with the wrench from the kit.
6) Boil 3 or 4 cups of water and pour all of it over the cap to get it good and hot.
7) Clamp the vise-grip pliers onto the lower edge of the cap. You may need to tap the pliers with a hammer to break the cap loose. Mine let go after a good bit of tapping and a good yank on the pliers after I saw it turn slightly.
8) Replace all the parts and reassemble according to the instructions in the kit. Be sure to clean out any mineral deposits. It's a good idea to apply some silicone grease to all the rubber parts. Also put some in the threads on the cap and the handle set screw. Little capsules of this grease are available separately if your kit doesn't have it. The cap only needs to be lightly hand-tightened. The ball seals can be further compressed by tightening the plastic clamping ring in the cap about a half to three-quarter turn after it contacts the upper ball seal.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

8 Year old thread, I'm sure the op has it figured out by now.


----------

